# llvm37 warnings with devel/libclc



## talsamon (May 11, 2016)

I tried to compiles devel/libclc with `poudriere` (10.2 amd jail). First try fails, second try succeeds.
But a lot of warnings like this:

```
WARNING: Linking two modules of different data layouts: 'amdgcn--/lib/integer/sub_sat_impl.ll.tahiti.bc' is '' whereas 'llvm-link' is 'e-p:32:32-p1:64:64-p2:64:64-p3:32:32-p4:64:64-p5:32:32-p24:64:64-i64:64-v16:16-v24:32-v32:32-v48:64-v96:128-v192:256-v256:256-v512:512-v1024:1024-v2048:2048-n32:64'

WARNING: Linking two modules of different data layouts: 'generic--/lib/subnormal_use_default.bc' is '' whereas 'llvm-link' is 'e-p:32:32-p1:64:64-p2:64:64-p3:32:32-p4:64:64-p5:32:32-p24:64:64-i64:64-v16:16-v24:32-v32:32-v48:64-v96:128-v192:256-v256:256-v512:512-v1024:1024-v2048:2048-n32:64'
```

same warnings with the port       (on 10.3-RELEASE amd64).


----------

